# Chris Benoit,and family found dead in home



## joey'd (Oct 26, 2005)

i think he was one of the last canadians left, i cant find much detail, all the links are very vague at this poin, im reading its not a hoax like the vince thing, ill try and post a link when i find something


----------



## lament configuration (Jun 22, 2003)

all the major wrestling news sites reported it too. but i cant find anything on a non-wrestling website. you would think the atlanta news sites would report a family found dead.


----------



## joey'd (Oct 26, 2005)

lament configuration said:


> all the major wrestling news sites reported it too. but i cant find anything on a non-wrestling website. you would think the atlanta news sites would report a family found dead.


you think its BS?


----------



## bmpower007 (Feb 11, 2005)

Im also searching but can't find anything


----------



## lament configuration (Jun 22, 2003)

i dont think its BS but he is a minor celebrity and i am shocked nobody else reported it. wwe already ended the vince death angle and vince just showed his face on raw so i think its real.


----------



## Trigga (Jul 1, 2006)

found a proper link

http://www.news.com.au/story/0,23599,21969528-1702,00.html

its kinda fucked styl...wen i saw it i was like
















canadian crippler


----------



## joey'd (Oct 26, 2005)

Trigga said:


> found a proper link
> 
> http://www.news.com.au/story/0,23599,21969528-1702,00.html
> 
> ...


ya i found that, i didnt link it cause it does not say whta happend, its just syaing hes dead, i want an article as to what happened

and if wwe raw is live, why am i watching him on tv right now foghting the bigshow or whatever his name is?


----------



## lament configuration (Jun 22, 2003)

raw isnt live tonight, it was cancelled and switched to a tribute show. that is from royal rumble 2004


----------



## joey'd (Oct 26, 2005)

yes i see im sorry, just very confused, why do all the canadian wrestlers always die


----------



## ICEE (Feb 3, 2007)

Wow this is weird how did CHris die???


----------



## lament configuration (Jun 22, 2003)

they said his family was spitting up blood. he was supposed to wrestle for the ecw title last night but flew home to attend to his family and now he is dead too. maybe some carbon monoxide poisoning? weird toxins in the house or something.


----------



## Devon Amazon (Apr 3, 2005)

lament configuration said:


> they said his family was spitting up blood. he was supposed to wrestle for the ecw title last night but flew home to attend to his family and now he is dead too. maybe some carbon monoxide poisoning? weird toxins in the house or something.


Thats the first thing i thought

The police say guns wernt involved

so damn sad, he was the man!


----------



## Puff (Feb 14, 2005)

said he was attending to a "Family crisis"

he probably roid raged on his family or some sh*t. it seems like it has murder-suicide all over it.

kind of strange that he missed an engagement to attend to a family matter, then all of a sudden they are toast.


----------



## ICEE (Feb 3, 2007)

That sucks but I dont think he would kill his family im thinking the toxins


----------



## CorGravey (Feb 13, 2007)

He prolly crippler crossfaced em all till the bled from the mouth, and then ate a large portion of crushed glass to finish himself off.

Naw too soon?

I respect chris benoit he was one of my favs from the wcw days, the wrestling community will miss him greatly.


----------



## Pitbullmike (Feb 14, 2006)

Wow that is some crazy stuff I can't believe it I wonder what happened


----------



## TheWayThingsR (Jan 4, 2007)

It's on CNN and the local news around here. Ruled as a homicide but not other details.


----------



## benJii (Feb 17, 2005)

Maybe his family walked in on him having gay relations with his boyfriend so he had to kill them all.


----------



## maddyfish (Sep 16, 2006)

^^^ come on he's dead let's not pick on him too much.


----------



## joey'd (Oct 26, 2005)

TheWayThingsR said:


> It's on CNN and the local news around here. Ruled as a homicide but not other details.


sorry i just heard it is beng considered a murder suicide


----------



## Mettle (Dec 29, 2003)

Seriously. A man and his family have died. Show a little respect.


----------



## ICEE (Feb 3, 2007)

Puff said:


> said he was attending to a "Family crisis"
> 
> he probably roid raged on his family or some sh*t. it seems like it has murder-suicide all over it.
> 
> kind of strange that he missed an engagement to attend to a family matter, then all of a sudden they are toast.


With all these new reports I think you are right


----------



## rocker (Aug 12, 2005)

Omfg i dont belive it. The tribute show for him is on right now.

RIP


----------



## Mettle (Dec 29, 2003)

It must be weird for the other wrestlers on the WWE roster to have to go in front of the camera and pour out their feelings like that. Probably on a volunteer basis, but still. To lead such a public life and to have such a publicized death, etc etc. It's a bit surreal.


----------



## rocker (Aug 12, 2005)

Wikipedia has some info.

http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Chris_Benoit

He killed his family then himself.


----------



## Puff (Feb 14, 2005)

rocker said:


> Wikipedia has some info.
> 
> http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Chris_Benoit
> 
> He killed his family then himself.


it's wikipedia.

most likely someone is just jumping to conclusions.

i take nothing i read on wikipedia seriously.


----------



## Mettle (Dec 29, 2003)

It's not 100% confirmed I don't think that it was a murder-suicide.

http://www.foxnews.com/story/0,2933,286673,00.html

Don't forget that Wikipedia is written by any average joe. Don't believe everything you read on it.


----------



## [email protected]° (Jun 16, 2004)

MSNBC link http://www.msnbc.msn.com/id/19424899/

The article says it is being investigated as a murder suicide...

The Wife and Kid were killed "over the weekend and Chris was killed on Monday (today)

Sounds like he did his family, then himself to me....








to the family








to him if he did it


----------



## mdmedicine (Dec 20, 2004)

murder suicide

http://www.foxnews.com/story/0,2933,286673,00.html


----------



## hyphen (Apr 4, 2004)

no more crippler cross-face?


----------



## Xenon (Nov 15, 2002)

f*ck... RIP.... he was one of my favs


----------



## [email protected]° (Jun 16, 2004)

Xenon said:


> f*ck... RIP.... he was one of my favs


Sorry but I don't wish any murderer to RIP

How can you say RIP when he killed both his wife and *7yr old child?*


----------



## Trigga (Jul 1, 2006)

nvm....


----------



## [email protected]° (Jun 16, 2004)

Trigga said:


> how can u *rush to conclusions*??
> 
> nothings for sure yet unless they can bring chris back form the dead and find out what really happened
> 
> its being treated as a murder suicide..its not for sure set in stone just yet


I hear ya, BUT..

If it looks like a duck, and quacks like a duck......

They already determined that The wife and child died at least a day before he did....


----------



## 8o8P (Jan 13, 2007)

Just goes to show, anybody is capable of doing anything at anytime.


----------



## joefish219 (Feb 8, 2005)

it is sad that he is gone but if he went postal, that is more shocking, he is 40 and he is still wrestling maybe he rage issues from an outside source???


----------



## Xenon (Nov 15, 2002)

I liked the wrestler but its hard to believe WWE did a 3 hour tribute for an asshole murderer like this.


----------



## Xenon (Nov 15, 2002)

so sad.


----------



## 8o8P (Jan 13, 2007)

Xenon said:


> I liked the wrestler but its hard to believe WWE did a 3 hour tribute for an asshole murderer like this.


Noone know if its murder, its just an assumption that it was homicide. Its ironic that he dies when WWE is trying to do a murder/homicide skit for its show with Vince McMahon. I hope WWE/Vince takes this incident to heart and realizes that life is a precious thing and should not be exploited for money.


----------



## Gordeez (Sep 21, 2003)

They're looking at it as a murder suicide.
Thats crazy. Theres got to be a reason...
And they said no guns were involved no one was stabbed.
One site reported that they bled from the mouth??


----------



## MONGO  (Feb 7, 2006)

Gordeez said:


> They're looking at it as a murder suicide.
> Thats crazy. Theres got to be a reason...
> And they said no guns were involved no one was stabbed.
> One site reported that they bled from the mouth??


snap suplex followed by a diving headbutt


----------



## Xenon (Nov 15, 2002)

http://www.myvideo.de/movie/108769
chris benoit remembers eddie guerrero - MyVideo










Too bad Eddy is probably in heaven and Benoit is rotting like filth right now.


----------



## MONGO  (Feb 7, 2006)

rotting in hell with the other dead ultimate warrior


----------



## C0Rey (Jan 7, 2006)

like puff stated prob roid rage!

what a f*cking douche!!








to the family!


----------



## Mettle (Dec 29, 2003)

It's weird though that he would cancel on a ppv event to fly home and then do something like this. It'll be interesting to see what the autopsies come back with as cause of death. I hope they check for drugs/alcohol in his system as well... It's just a bit baffling is all.

As for the WWE doing the show for Benoit. They didn't have the details about the murder-suicide when they planned and aired this. Those details only started to become available late last night. The first reports on this were vague and only that they were dead and it was being treated as a homicide.


----------



## Devon Amazon (Apr 3, 2005)

It appears he strangled his wife on saturday, smothered his son on sunday then hung himself on monday

Iv had some rough weekends but my god!

Being serious people who follow wrestling are used to worn out old roid heads slipping away in their sleep but this is crazy, i always though benoit was one of the sane ones!


----------



## ICEE (Feb 3, 2007)

^ wow that is crazy


----------



## hitler (Jun 4, 2006)

Thats some crazy sh*t..... R.I.P to the wife and Kid.... if benoit killed his family then he deserves to rot in hell.


----------



## PygoFanatic (May 2, 2006)

I havent read any news reports yet that elaborate on what happened, so if I made a comment, it would be based on the second hand knowledge Ive read in this thread so far. I will stick to praying for the Benoit family until further details are released.


----------



## 8o8P (Jan 13, 2007)

Devon is right. They recently released that the wife had been strangled and the son smothered. Benoit later hanged himself in their weght room.

In the article, they mentioned that steroids may have been a factor in this incident. They said that "roid rage" is common due to depression, paranoia, and sudden outburst of emotion.

Apparently there is also news that Benoit sent out text messages Sunday and that is what triggered his friends/family to have the police go to their home. Those text messages should reveal alot if they are released.

I truly believe that professional wrestling needs to stop supporting the use of steroids. Its sad that in a noncompetitive sport like WWE, they resort to taking steroids and its all just to look good for the fans. Eddie Guerrero, Ultimate Warrior, Benoit, the list goes on and on and theyre dying at such a young age.


----------



## wabash420 (Feb 27, 2007)

According to lead investigator Lt. Tommy Pope, of the Fayette County Sheriff's Department, in Fayetteville, Ga., the deaths of WWE Superstar Chris Benoit, wife Nancy and son Daniel were the result of a double murder-suicide, 
Benoit failed to appear both at Saturday's live event in Beaumont, Texas, and WWE's Vengeance: Night of Champions in Houston Sunday night, after informing WWE of a family emergency. Several curious text messages sent by Benoit early Sunday morning prompted concerned friends to alert Richard Hering, VP of Government Relations for WWE, Inc. Hering, in turn, spoke with Fayette County sheriffs Monday, and requested they respond to the Benoit residence to check on him and his family.

Authorities representing the Sheriff's Department initially had a difficult time entering Benoit's new Fayetteville home Monday afternoon, which had been guarded by two large German Shepherds roaming freely around the property. Once authorities entered the residence, they quickly located the bodies of Benoit, Nancy and Daniel. WWE was notified of the discovery at approximately 4 p.m.

At 10 p.m. Monday night, Lt. Pope held a press conference in conjunction with Scott Ballard, the district attorney for Fayette County. The press conference officially ruled authorities' findings as a double murder-suicide from within the home.

WAGA, a FOX-owned and operated television station in Atlanta, reported that investigators believe Benoit killed his wife and 7-year-old son over the weekend, then himself on Monday.

The three bodies have been received by the Georgia Bureau of Investigation's crime lab, in Decatur, Ga., where autopsies will be performed Tuesday morning. Toxicology reports will not become available for at least two weeks.

WWE.com has further information relating to both the investigation and the cause of death, but the Fayette County Sheriff's Department has requested that WWE.com not release any additional details at this time.


----------



## serra_keeper (Jun 12, 2007)

murderer...too bad. he's one of those great wrestlers.


----------



## galland (Nov 7, 2003)

all muscle no brain.


----------



## piranha_guy_dan (Oct 4, 2004)

from TSN.ca a very detailed few past years which shows some insight to why he might have been depressed

Details of Benoit family deaths 'bizarre'
Chris Benoit

Associated Press

6/26/2007 3:05:02 PM

ATLANTA (AP) - Canadian pro wrestler Chris Benoit strangled his wife and smothered his son before hanging himself in his weight room, a law enforcement official close to the investigation told The Associated Press on Tuesday.

Authorities also said they are investigating whether steroids may have been a factor in the deaths of Benoit, his wife and their seven-year-old son.

Steroid abuse has been linked to depression, paranoia, and aggressive behaviour or angry outbursts known as ''roid rage.''

''We don't know yet. That's one of the things we'll be looking at,'' said Fayette County District Attorney Scott Ballard.

Autopsies were scheduled Tuesday by the Georgia Bureau of Investigation, but Ballard said some test results may not be back for weeks.

Authorities were investigating the deaths at a secluded Fayette County home as a murder-suicide and were not seeking any suspects. The official who described the manner of death spoke on the condition of anonymity because the information was to be released at a news conference later Tuesday.

Investigators believe the Montreal-born Benoit killed his wife, 43-year-old Nancy, and son Daniel on the weekend and then himself Monday.

The bodies were found Monday afternoon in three separate rooms of the house, off a gravel road about three kilometres from the Whitewater Country Club.

Nancy Benoit filed for a divorce in May 2003, saying their three-year union was irrevocably broken and alleging ''cruel treatment.'' But she later dropped the complaint, as well as a request for a restraining order in which she charged that Benoit had threatened her and had broken furniture in their home.

In the divorce filing, she said Benoit made more than US$500,000 a year as a professional wrestler and asked for permanent custody of Daniel and child support. In his response, Benoit sought joint custody.

Fayette County Coroner C.J. Mowell did not return calls seeking comment. The answering service for his funeral home said he was out of town.

Asked about the condition of the interior of the house, sheriff's Sgt. Keith Whiteside said investigators found ''nothing really out of the ordinary.''

He said Benoit was found in the home's weight room, his wife in an office and the son in an upstairs bedroom. Benoit has two other children from a prior relationship.

Neighbours said the Benoits led a low-key lifestyle.

''We would see Chris walking in his yard from time to time. He wasn't rude, but he wasn't really outwardly warm,'' said Alaina Jones, who lives across the street.

Jimmy Baswell, who was Benoit's driver for more than five years, placed a white wreath at the Benoits' gate. ''They always seemed like they were the happiest people,'' he said.

World Wrestling Entertainment said on its website that it asked authorities to check on Benoit and his family after being alerted by friends who received ''several curious text messages sent by Benoit early Sunday morning.''

The WWE, based in Stamford, Conn., said authorities asked that it not release further information on the deaths.

Benoit was a former world heavyweight champion, Intercontinental champion and held several tag-team titles.

At five-foot-11 and 220 pounds, Benoit was often described as a rabid wolverine in the ring. ''The Canadian Crippler'' had a chiselled physique and was known for his superior technical skills.

The ''Crippler Crossface'' was one of his signature moves, along with a flying headbutt from the top rope and triple German suplex.

Fellow wrestlers admired Benoit's hard-nosed attitude.

''Chris was the type of guy you'd want to go to war with,'' said WWE champion John Cena. ''He was a good man, he truly lived for the business. He did everything for it.''

Benoit held several titles over his career but realized his dream at Wrestlemania 20 in 2004, defeating Shawn Michaels and champion Triple H in a triple threat match at Madison Square Garden to win the WWE world heavyweight championship for the first time.

Benoit's wife managed several wrestlers and went by the stage name, ''Woman,'' The Atlanta Journal-Constitution reported.

They met when her then-husband drew up a script that had them involved in a relationship as part of an ongoing story line on World Championship Wrestling, the newspaper said.

Benoit became a standout at an early age among many wrestling prospects who trained in the famed dungeon basement of the home where fellow Canadians and professional wrestlers Owen and Bret Hart trained.

Owen Hart was killed in a freak stunt accident during a wrestling pay-per-view event in 1999.

''He was like a family member to me, and everyone in my family is taking it real hard,'' Bret Hart, a five-time champion with the now-defunct World Wrestling Federation, said. ''It's almost like reliving the whole Owen (Hart) death over again.''

Benoit was scheduled to perform at the ''Vengeance'' pay-per-view event Sunday night in Houston, but was replaced at the last minute because of what announcer Jim Ross called ''personal reasons.''

The WWE cancelled its live ''Monday Night RAW'' card in Corpus Christi, Texas, and USA Network aired a three-hour tribute to Benoit in place of the scheduled wrestling telecast.

''WWE extends its sincerest thoughts and prayers to the Benoit family's relatives and loved ones in this time of tragedy,'' the company said in a statement on its website.

Benoit maintained a home in metro Atlanta from the time he wrestled for the defunct World Championship Wrestling. The Fayette County Tax Assessors Office lists the value of the house, situated on more than three hectares, at nearly $900,000.


----------



## StuartDanger (Aug 7, 2003)

wow... thast crazy
if any good comes of this it will show the negatives of roids.

r.i.p his son and his wife and him kind of...


----------



## 8o8P (Jan 13, 2007)

Yeah, Roids probably had a role in this, but by the sound of Piranha Dans post it also sounds like its also a long case of domestic violence and child custody disputes as well. I mean who knows, what if the wife called him while he was away saying Im leaving and taking our son with me. That would be enough for me to cancel all events and fly home and talk to her. Where this talk leads, well we all know what happened next.


----------



## lament configuration (Jun 22, 2003)

weird that Hulk, Lashley, HHH, and many others never snapped like that after taking years of steroids. you never would think a guy like benoit would do something like this. ultimate warrior, of course, but not benoit.


----------



## Pitbullmike (Feb 14, 2006)

Yea it is crazy as hell man I feel bad for his family and for him he is a piece of sh*t and I hope he rots in hell like the scum he is


----------



## joefish219 (Feb 8, 2005)

this is a clear case of why drugs are bad. everyone says "he was such a good guy" "not this guy" he was so nice." look at what drugs will do to you make a sane man a f*cking murder. if he was truely mad at his wife he would have killed her and then tried to get away from it. no it was prob a act of rage and then guilt.

it is just ashame the world keeps lossing wrestlers to the most bizzare deaths.


----------



## Bawb2u (May 27, 2004)

Everybody's saying roids, roids, roids but don't forget, he was probably on massive amounts of painkillers too, which are major depressants. Pro wrestlers put there bodies through major trauma on a regular basis doing huge drops, stair smashes and all, usually 2-3 times a week, they HAVE to be in pain due to all of that and I wouldn't be surprised to find out most of them are addicted to painkillers and amphetamines. On a per person basis, pro wrestlers have the shortest career span of any professional athelete.


----------



## boxer (Sep 11, 2003)

joefish219 said:


> this is a clear case of why drugs are bad. everyone says "he was such a good guy" "not this guy" he was so nice." look at what drugs will do to you make a sane man a f*cking murder. if he was truely mad at his wife he would have killed her and then tried to get away from it. no it was prob a act of rage and then guilt.
> 
> it is just ashame the world keeps lossing wrestlers to the most bizzare deaths.


if he killed his wife and tried to get away, it would be impossible. he's famous, can't hide a physique like that etc. also to live a life of luxury and fame than goin to the slammer where everyone can prolly beat him up, a lot of people would rather commit suicide.

i wonder why he would be mad at his wife in the 1st place before divorce. it could be roid rage, maybe she was cheating on him? i dunno, i rather wait the 2 weeks to find out what was in his system but i do not doubt that steroids had a part of this.

i know this may sound odd but i guess a lot of Wrestlers are pressured to use steroids. to keep up a certain physique, strength, endurance and injuries for years is very hard to do. especially being thrown around a lot like that in the ring. steroids help heal faster of some sort. also, these people are infront of the camera all the time, they want to make it big. a lot of the people on top made it where they are at not by playing it safe. there are a lot of legit people out there but sometimes the work is just too much. i dont wanna make anymore excuses for him since i dont really like Benoit, but try to put urself in other people's shoes 1st.


----------



## stonecoldsteveostin (Nov 15, 2003)

it was pre-meditated, doesnt sound like roid-rage at all...
http://www.wwe.com/inside/news/benoitpressrelease


----------



## cueball (May 24, 2005)

wow..


----------



## cueball (May 24, 2005)

RockinTimbz said:


> rotting in hell with the other dead ultimate warrior


the Ultimate Warrior is dead? how did he die
probly from doin this to much right?


----------



## CLUSTER ONE (Aug 2, 2006)

im not sure but i think only one of the 2 is dead

and whats the deal with the vince thing (i dont watch often but when i watched i was like wtf)?


----------



## Badrad1532 (Apr 15, 2006)

Selfish bastard, If you are so unhappy that you have to kill yourself, Take your life and only yours. This kinda stuff kills me, His kid was only 7. And his wife was a normal housewife.


----------



## 8o8P (Jan 13, 2007)

"I dont wanna make anymore excuses for him since i dont really like Benoit, but try to put urself in other people's shoes 1st."

Exactly, noone knows what led to this. Noone should be saying shiet if they personally dont know what is going on in the Benoit's home. "Normal" people snap everyday, even without drugs or roids in their system whether its pressure from society, financial, emotional etc.

News reports have said that his wife filed for divorce in 03 due to abuse and there was going to be a custody case. That alone is enough to make people snap. Plus who's to say Benoit did it, no evidence or test results have returned, right now its all speculation. (An example, maybe the wife was fooling around and the "other guy" had something to do with this. No one knows.)


----------



## Steelrain (Apr 22, 2006)

F him, he was a f'n COWARD.... How on earth can someone kill there own kid is beyond me, his wife, well thats another story....


----------



## Quint (Mar 25, 2004)

Yeah , the wrestling life is a tough one but this goes WAY beyond that....lots & lots of wrestlers used roids but never did stuff anything like this.....I think deep down basically anyone could snap if they were under a lot of stress , wrestlers are just regular guys.


----------



## sid_the_kid87 (May 6, 2006)

its not for sure that he did it....they're treating it like he did......it could always be a set up...never know....


----------



## a-ronn (Jun 12, 2006)

These are the txt messages he sent to co workers on saturday. Most likely just after he killed his son and just before he killed himself so people would find them.

Text Message 1 to two co-workers (sent 6/24 at 3:53 a.m.) - Chris Benoit's cell phone
"My physical address is 130 Green Meadow Lane, Fayetteville Georgia. 30215"

Text Message 2 to two co-workers (sent 6/24 at 3:53 a.m.) - Chris Benoit's cell phone
"The dogs are in the enclosed pool area. Garage side door is open"

Text Message 3 to two co-workers (sent 6/24 at 3:54 a.m.) - Nancy Benoit's cell phone
"My physical address is 130 Green Meadow Lane.
Fayetteville Georgia. 30215"

Text Message 4 to two co-workers (sent 6/24 at 3:55 a.m.) - Nancy Benoit's cell phone
"My physical address is 130 Green Meadow Lane.
Fayetteville Georgia. 30215"

Text Message 5 to one co-worker (sent 6/24 at 3:58 a.m.) - Nancy Benoit's cell phone
"My address is 130 Green Meadow Lane. Fayetteville Georgia. 30215"


----------



## watermonst3rs (Feb 15, 2004)

the warriors not dead 









and of course the wwe website is going to say it's not steroid related. mcmahon's been busted in so many steroid cases it's not funny


----------



## a-ronn (Jun 12, 2006)

I really dont believe he had this murder planned for weeks,days or even planned at all. Wreslting was benoits life. He must have recieved some kind of bad info to make him suddenly cancle his live events out of no whear. Its not like he said i have family problems at the begining of the week, took the week to plan it out the murder then killed them on the weekend. This is a guy who lived and breathed wrestling would think about his up comeing matchs days before the match even took place. all the sudden he just up and leaves last second the day before a schedualed match. Something made him cancle his matchs to go home and we will probly never know what it was. Weather his wife said he was leaving him takeing the child or what i dont know. This is a very sad event and i can only imagin how his other two kids are feeling right now.


----------



## lament configuration (Jun 22, 2003)

warrior is far from dead, read some of his deranged blogs on his webpage. he is crazy as hell, but not dead. in fact he almost got into a fight with the Shiek last month at a fan convention in NJ.


----------



## watermonst3rs (Feb 15, 2004)

i think people who read the ultimate warriors blog are just as deranged as the ultimate warrior.


----------



## MONGO  (Feb 7, 2006)

lament configuration said:


> warrior is far from dead, read some of his deranged blogs on his webpage. he is crazy as hell, but not dead. in fact he almost got into a fight with the Shiek last month at a fan convention in NJ.


Yeah I know hes not dead.. I was just going with the whole "there were 2 ultimate warriors and one of them died" bullshit story.


----------



## thePACK (Jan 3, 2003)

indeed the warrior is still alive and KRAZY...lol..i saw his wwe special...dude elevator doesn't go all the way to the top..

and its just sad about chris...can't pass judgement...don't really know the whole truth to the story..

let me play devil ad for a minute...

he left the pay per view due to personel reason...he goes home...find that maybe his wife killed there child(who knows..just saying)she could of been looney..he goes in rage.. kills her..loses his mind..can't belive the whole ordeal...see no reason to live.....see no way out..

either way..sad sad situation..


----------



## [email protected]° (Jun 16, 2004)

What about the INNOCENT 7yr old CHILD...

Why did he have to die??


----------



## maddyfish (Sep 16, 2006)

If the WWE is pushing steroids and other drugs, then they need to be investigated, and closed down.


----------



## CLUSTER ONE (Aug 2, 2006)

ya i was getting confused with the road warrior tag team where there is two people


----------



## Devon Amazon (Apr 3, 2005)

I kinda hope the WWE doesnt recover from this, the product has been terrible for about 5 years now.
A major overhaul is needed

Steve austins ex wife has come out and said the locker room is rife with drugs


----------



## maddyfish (Sep 16, 2006)

It is obvious that drugs, steroids, and all kinds of stuff is in use. People just don't look like that naturally.


----------



## Lefty (Aug 25, 2006)

Foxnews.com

The former wife of pro wrestling superstar "Stone Cold" Steve Austin broke what had been a court-imposed silence and charged that "domestic and drug abuse is out of hand in the WWE and something needs to be done about it."

Debra Williams' stunning charge, reported Wednesday by MyFoxColorado.com, comes in the wake of the grisly discovery of the bodies of Chris Benoit and his wife, Nancy-Daus Benoit, and 7-year-old son, Daniel.

Police in Fayetteville, Ga., say Benoit strangled his wife Friday, then suffocated his son on Saturday before hanging himself on Sunday. Their bodies were discovered Monday morning after Benoit canceled pay-per-view and personal appearances that weekend in Texas.

Investigators said anabolic steroids and other drugs were found in the Benoit house.

Williams, meanwhile, is one of the more visible wrestling wives and had been scripted into many televised bouts and appearances. She was married to Steve McMichaels, a former Chicago Bears football player, when she first began working with the Atlanta-base World Championship Wrestling organization. When that group was acquired by WWF - now WWE - she divorced McMichaels and married Austin.

Williams told MyFoxColorado.com that Nancy-Daus Benoit's history of domestic violence and being married to a steroid user was similar to her own.

Click here to see pictures of Nancy-Daus Benoit.

Both sought help from law enforcement because of domestic abuse, she said.

In 2003, Benoit sought a divorce from Chris Benoit saying he physically abused her, and asked the courts for a restraining order. Williams did the same thing on the third occasion when she says she was attacked by "Stone Cold."

"He did them, I saw him do them!" Williams said about her ex-husband's use of steroids.

Williams says, like Benoit, Austin all but forced her to write a letter to authorities saying her complaint was a mistake. But in Williams' case, the courts put Austin on probation for a year. In return, Williams says she was placed under a gag order, forcing her to remain silent about the "dark side" of professional wrestling, filled with drugs, booze and domestic abuse.

"If only I had spoken up sooner, maybe Nancy and her little boy would be alive today... that's why I'm going public now, something has to change!"


----------



## sid_the_kid87 (May 6, 2006)

benoits finger prints were not on his own cell phone....but they were on the cord he apparently used to strangle his wife......he doesn't belive in god....so why would he put bibles next to thier bodies.....and his dogs are inside dogs only....so why would they be outside....the neighbour said they're never out side longer then an hour

somethins up with this.....hopefully the police look into it more


----------



## Pitbullmike (Feb 14, 2006)

He did it he let the dogs out side so they wouldn't potty on the floor or eat his wifes body he is a piece of sh*t for killing his son and wife I hope he rots on hell


----------



## sid_the_kid87 (May 6, 2006)

i dont think if he did it..he would care much what the dogs do after hes gone.....


----------



## G23.40SW (Sep 30, 2005)

http://www.thesun.co.uk/article/0,,2003560...7290539,00.html



> WRESTLING killer Chris Benoit was so obsessed with steroids - he even injected his seven-year-old son with growth hormone.
> 
> Daniel - who was murdered by Benoit along with mum Nancy before the WWE star committed suicide - was found with needle marks in his arms.
> 
> ...


----------



## CorGravey (Feb 13, 2007)

Roid Rage
He got Ragin' when she mentioned his shrunken testes.


----------



## Pitbullmike (Feb 14, 2006)

What ever it was he was a piece of sh*t and I am glad he is dead


----------



## diddye (Feb 22, 2004)

http://photos.tmz.com/galleries/dead_wrestlers

List of dead wrestlers. I didn't know half of them were dead!


----------



## Pitbullmike (Feb 14, 2006)

Wow man I diden't alot of them were dead either that is crazy


----------



## a-ronn (Jun 12, 2006)

This is pritty much what i assumed happened he killed his wife first then didnt think anyone could care for there son with him dead or in jail. Still doesnt justify what happened but here it is.

Benoit's son suffered from Fragile X Syndrome; speculation over whether pressure was too much
Written: June 27, 2007WWE.com learned from an interview conducted Tuesday by Vancouver's News1130 that Chris Benoit's son Daniel possibly suffered from Fragile X Syndrome, a genetically passed-on condition that results in impairments ranging from physical and learning disabilities, to more severe cognitive or intellectual disabilities.

In the interview with News1130, Pam Winthrope, whose own 12-year-old son suffers from Fragile X Syndrome, recounted how she and her husband talked to Benoit about the condition five years ago.

"We talked to him because I was trying to set up a support group in B.C. and in Canada; we only have a couple of them," she said. "My husband was struggling when we got diagnosed with our son, and Chris was struggling with his. They talked for a few minutes, and then he said he didn't want to be a public face for Fragile X. He just wanted to keep it really, really quiet."

A source close to Benoit recalls similar conversations with him, where he described his son's condition as "a learning disability much like autism." This source quotes Benoit as saying "Daniel wasn't capable of interacting with other children and was afraid of other children. Daniel also had a hard time making eye contact with everyone, which was another symptom of his disability." Benoit also claimed that his son was on medication for this condition.

Winthrope discussed the pressures facing parents of children diagnosed with Fragile X syndrome. During her interview with News1130, she stated that families can be torn apart by the disease because it's very difficult to find help and support. Winthrope added, "You as a parent have to go out there and find what's available and it's not easy -- they don't tell you."

A co-worker and long-time friend of the Benoits speculates that perhaps the pressures of home and Daniel's illness had gotten to him, causing him to snap and take the lives of his wife and son before taking his own.

"Is it possible that after Chris killed Nancy (for whatever reason), he felt Daniel wouldn't be able to get the care and attention he required as a special needs child (if that is indeed true) with no mother and a father either in jail or dead? Did he then decide that the only way he could protect and take care of his son was to take him to the next world and go with him? In his warped and twisted state, did he think this was the only way to shield his son from a difficult life of pain and hardship? It doesn't condone or justify a damn thing, but it's the best reason I can think of. I'm trying to put together some semblance of logic for his actions, but it's an impossible task trying to explain this."


----------



## Liquid (Aug 24, 2004)

I got a question, are you all in the same special ed class? or are all these posts in this thread one fuckin retard talking to himself


----------



## boxer (Sep 11, 2003)

Yes, we are in the same class, can I borrow your helmet?


----------



## C0Rey (Jan 7, 2006)

Liquid said:


> I got a question, are you all in the same special ed class? or are all these posts in this thread one fuckin retard talking to himself


roid rage?


----------



## maddyfish (Sep 16, 2006)

Did anybody see Vince Mcmahon on tv this morning. Pathetic. I hope this puts wrestling down for good.


----------



## Pitbullmike (Feb 14, 2006)

Me to I hate wrestling it so damn fake anymore MMA is better


----------



## Mettle (Dec 29, 2003)

MMA has turned into what wrestling was at its peak. I remember watching UFC some 5 or so more years ago and it was SO different. The Ultimate Fighter reality tv show changed it all. And even that show has changed since the first season. Now I flip it on and see the guys getting drunk and bickering with each other like school girls. It's a joke. But it sells - so go with it, right?

As for the Benoit story... It's very messed up. I can't believe that article on WWE. They're really trying to cover themselves at this point but I think it's a sad/pathetic attempt. They don't want to come to terms with the problems that they perpetuate and the things that they are no doubt responsible for.

It's sad that things went this far for Benoit. And the entire thing with his son is insane. Injecting his own son with growth hormones? That's just brutal and a sure fire way to mess up a kid.

I'll be keeping an eye on this story and watching what gets released.


----------



## LFSuperfly144 (Feb 7, 2005)

R.I.P. I was a fan


----------



## joefish219 (Feb 8, 2005)

Mettle said:


> MMA has turned into what wrestling was at its peak. I remember watching UFC some 5 or so more years ago and it was SO different. The Ultimate Fighter reality tv show changed it all. And even that show has changed since the first season. Now I flip it on and see the guys getting drunk and bickering with each other like school girls. It's a joke. But it sells - so go with it, right?


i do not know why ufc blew up but it for more reasons then a reality television show. the show is pretty bad. but i think the ufc is popular because some many people are sick and tired of the bs of other fighting sports. boxing and tyson and his bs. wrestling has always been like a gay opera. but the downfall of one brings about another. and btw way the drug policy in the ufc is comparable to the olympics.


----------



## watermonst3rs (Feb 15, 2004)

wow i had no clue rick rude, junkyard dog, hawk and mr perfect were dead. vince mcmahon is a known steroid user and dealer also.


----------



## PygoFanatic (May 2, 2006)

I love wrestling and all, but I see another Grand Jury Testimony in Vincent Kennedy McMahon's future.


----------



## maddyfish (Sep 16, 2006)

Mettle said:


> . And the entire thing with his son is insane. Injecting his own son with growth hormones? That's just brutal and a sure fire way to mess up a kid.


Do we know for sure the kid wasn't prescribed growth hormone? Some children are for certain illnesses.


----------



## sid_the_kid87 (May 6, 2006)

true...he might have been..i dont think benoit did it tho


----------



## KINGofKINGS (Jul 24, 2006)

Easy on blaming Vince you guys... Shouldnt we all be responsible for our own actions? Wrestlers use steriods.... its not a secret BUT cmon there are hundreds of thousands of steriod users out there... from the skinny junior high kid all the way on up to a 60-70 year old trying to preserve their youth(and ALL pro sports in between)--- its not like they are all gonna run around "raging" and killing loved ones because of it--- sure the juice doesnt help matters but you have to have that killer instinct in you to begin with and chris had it- i could see it in his interviews that he wasnt all there,,,, im not surprised like everyone on here... you guys are acting like you knew benoit or something- i dont get it-



sid_the_kid87 said:


> true...he might have been..i dont think benoit did it tho


are you being serious or just trying to create a reaction?


----------



## diddye (Feb 22, 2004)

http://www.msnbc.msn.com/id/19468182/?GT1=10056

Things that make you go hmmmmmmmm


----------



## 8o8P (Jan 13, 2007)

14 hours is actually nothing. Being that they were found Monday morning, 14 hrs is Sunday night when she apparently died on Saturday. Benoit was sending out text messages to various people on Sunday and anyone of them couldve posted this on Wikipedia.


----------



## a-ronn (Jun 12, 2006)

8o8P said:


> 14 hours is actually nothing. Being that they were found Monday morning, 14 hrs is Sunday night when she apparently died on Saturday. Benoit was sending out text messages to various people on Sunday and anyone of them couldve posted this on Wikipedia.


The weird thing about it isnt the fact that it was posted 14 hours before the cops found him, its the fact that it said he missed the matches due to his wifes death. What would mean he left to fly home because of his wifes death. IT also said the txt messages were sent after the posting on the site.


----------



## ChilDawg (Apr 30, 2006)

sid_the_kid87 said:


> true...he might have been..i dont think benoit did it tho










Really. You haven't been following this very closely, have you?


----------



## a-ronn (Jun 12, 2006)

The cops are also saying that they think this is premeditated murder due to the fact that his wife was bound then strangled. They say if it was roid rage she would have most likely been beatin to deathin a fit of rage . My question would be if he was planning this murder before hand why would he be going to the doctors on friday to get his persciption like its a regular day then just go home and carry out these murders he was planning. Doesnt really make sense to me. If he was planning to murder his family then himself why would he ever bother going for his perscription. I believe there is more to this story just seems weird


----------



## ChilDawg (Apr 30, 2006)

It could be that the wife's murder was premeditated, but the rest was due to a 'roid-addled brain fumbling through possibilities.


----------



## a-ronn (Jun 12, 2006)

ChilDawg said:


> It could be that the wife's murder was premeditated, but the rest was due to a 'roid-addled brain fumbling through possibilities.


True but the the info on wikepida is what interests me. Someone other then Chris new his wife was dead before the cops and everyone else did. They traced the the information for wikpida back to WWE head quaters so someone from the WWE knew before cops and we did.


----------



## sid_the_kid87 (May 6, 2006)

I dont care what anyone says........R.I.P Chris Benoit!!!!


----------



## sid_the_kid87 (May 6, 2006)

R.I.P


----------



## a-ronn (Jun 12, 2006)

This is Chris benoit just hours before the murders picture was takeing at the doctors office. He doesnt look to be out of the ordinary at all.


----------



## stevedave (Apr 1, 2007)

a-ronn said:


> This is Chris benoit just hours before the murders picture was takeing at the doctors office. He doesnt look to be out of the ordinary at all.


i wonder why they took his picture at the doctor's office, wasn't he just picking up a script?


----------



## JAC (Jan 19, 2004)

RIP? are you serious??? he should Rot In Hell.


----------



## a-ronn (Jun 12, 2006)

http://www.wsbtv.com/news/13589422/detail.html

That the link for the story and picture a wrestling fan asked him to take a picture.

Also Nacy benoits former husband was a wrestler. After Nacy devorced him he married scary sharie also in wrestling. IT is werid to me that scary sharie is now dead along with his ex wife Nancy. Im not trying to defend Chris in anyway,just saying police really need to keep there options open for other posibleities. Which i dont think is going to happen once they make up there mind there dead set on it dont wanna show anyone they can be wrong.


----------



## sid_the_kid87 (May 6, 2006)

naw man...seriously.....i liked him so much as a wrestler...and as a person.....i dont know if its just me trying to not belive it happened..or what......police need to look into it a little bit more!!! PLEASE!!!


----------



## stevedave (Apr 1, 2007)

a-ronn said:


> http://www.wsbtv.com/news/13589422/detail.html
> 
> That the link for the story and picture a wrestling fan asked him to take a picture.
> 
> Also Nacy benoits former husband was a wrestler. After Nacy devorced him he married scary sharie also in wrestling. IT is werid to me that scary sharie is now dead along with his ex wife Nancy. Im not trying to defend Chris in anyway,just saying police really need to keep there options open for other posibleities. Which i dont think is going to happen once they make up there mind there dead set on it dont wanna show anyone they can be wrong.


oh, ok. that makes perfect sense then. odd timing though


----------



## Pitbullmike (Feb 14, 2006)

So he was happy then snapped prollay bi polar one minute happy next minute strangling his wife and poor kid


----------



## KINGofKINGS (Jul 24, 2006)

I just keep wondering if he put the wife and child in the crippler crossface to get the job done? We'll probably never know...


----------



## Devon Amazon (Apr 3, 2005)

KINGofKINGS said:


> I just keep wondering if he put the wife and child in the crippler crossface to get the job done? We'll probably never know...


lol you sick f*ck


----------



## KINGofKINGS (Jul 24, 2006)

hey reports are they were both strangled.... so.....


----------



## eiji (Sep 16, 2006)

no one saw them tapping out...


----------



## KINGofKINGS (Jul 24, 2006)

benoit probably had to raise the arm three times to make sure they were out cold?


----------



## Devon Amazon (Apr 3, 2005)

Aparrently she had a foot under the ropes so he had to drag her back into the middle of the room...

Benoit is going to german suplex me in hell


----------



## sid_the_kid87 (May 6, 2006)

you guys are so sick!!!


----------



## joey'd (Oct 26, 2005)

well itrs good to see poelpe can still make cracks at dead people and have no second thoughts baout it, thats not why i started this thread, you guys should be ashamed of yourselves


----------



## KINGofKINGS (Jul 24, 2006)

im not ashamed of myself


----------



## Pitbullmike (Feb 14, 2006)

Neither am I chris bena f*ck head should be ashamed of him self in hell


----------



## joey'd (Oct 26, 2005)

lol whatever it doesnt give you guys the right to say the stuff your saying, i thought people were bigger than that


----------



## sid_the_kid87 (May 6, 2006)

and i still dont belive he did it.....i dont care what anyone says...he didn't do it!!!! there more to it then what you've heard............the door was locked when police got there.....and there were no house keys in the house.............hmmmmmm somethings not right here


----------



## eiji (Sep 16, 2006)

well house keys can be flushed in the toilet right?? Im not pointing Chris Benoit did it or not, i really just dont want to bask into what happened.. I've ben watching him for years and if you just dwell to what happened then you'll just miss him more..


----------



## cueball (May 24, 2005)

a-ronn said:


> This is Chris benoit just hours before the murders picture was takeing at the doctors office. He doesnt look to be out of the ordinary at all.


come on man he looks like a crack addict to me,,,, all black under the eyes never shaves ,,ect, hes not squeeky clean thats for shure,,,in that pic it looks like he hasnt sleep in a wile

and gees i thought i spell bad ,, but dam.....are you guys all drunk?---happy canada day i guess


----------



## watermonst3rs (Feb 15, 2004)

dramatic chipmunk


----------



## 8o8P (Jan 13, 2007)

One good thing out of this is that Benoits doctor just got arrested for illegal prescriptions. This Dr. was known for providing substances to other athletes as well.


----------



## watermonst3rs (Feb 15, 2004)

yea the website medxlife or some sh*t says it's currently not perscribing meds etc.


----------



## Pitbullmike (Feb 14, 2006)

Hahahaha that chipmunk was awesome man hahaha


----------



## Devon Amazon (Apr 3, 2005)

Oh god no!

The papers in the uk are reporting the bruising round daniel benoits shoulder and arms are consistant with the crippler crossface!!!

I think im gonna puke

Having said that, the source is the sun newpaper, they have been known to exagerate/stretch the truth/lie!


----------



## odyssey (May 30, 2006)

^^ouch poor kid.


----------



## KINGofKINGS (Jul 24, 2006)

Devon Amazon said:


> Oh god no!
> 
> The papers in the uk are reporting the bruising round daniel benoits shoulder and arms are consistant with the crippler crossface!!!
> 
> ...


and you people say wrestling is fake!!!? that'll learn ya-


----------



## joey'd (Oct 26, 2005)

KINGofKINGS said:


> Oh god no!
> 
> The papers in the uk are reporting the bruising round daniel benoits shoulder and arms are consistant with the crippler crossface!!!
> 
> ...


and you people say wrestling is fake!!!? that'll learn ya-
[/quote]
isnt it?


----------



## Pitbullmike (Feb 14, 2006)

For all of you who say he is inocent explain how a proff wrestler can get attacked and there not be any damage to the house no signs of struggle that just don't add up he is a sick f*ck who deserves nothing.. I find it sick that you all still back him up and say he is inocent and sh*t!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## Devon Amazon (Apr 3, 2005)

Pitbullmike said:


> For all of you who say he is inocent explain how a proff wrestler can get attacked and there not be any damage to the house no signs of struggle that just don't add up he is a sick f*ck who deserves nothing.. I find it sick that you all still back him up and say he is inocent and sh*t!!!!!!!!!!


In this entire thread iv only seen 1 person back him up

He did it, and he did it because his brain was fried by years of using steroids, painkillers and whatever else these people take to get themselves out of bed every morning


----------



## CorGravey (Feb 13, 2007)

Hahaha ^ Avatars hilarious


----------



## 8o8P (Jan 13, 2007)

Devon Amazon said:


> For all of you who say he is inocent explain how a proff wrestler can get attacked and there not be any damage to the house no signs of struggle that just don't add up he is a sick f*ck who deserves nothing.. I find it sick that you all still back him up and say he is inocent and sh*t!!!!!!!!!!


In this entire thread iv only seen 1 person back him up

He did it, and he did it because his brain was fried by years of using steroids, painkillers and whatever else these people take to get themselves out of bed every morning
[/quote]

Dont forget about his finisher, the "flying headbutt"


----------



## Pitbullmike (Feb 14, 2006)

yea I wonder if he used that on his wife


----------



## ICEE (Feb 3, 2007)

He probly did it on his son the sick mofo


----------



## Pitbullmike (Feb 14, 2006)

Yea he is a sick mofo for real


----------



## ICEE (Feb 3, 2007)

Pitbullmike said:


> Yea he is a sick mofo for real


Well hes dead now so you can say he was a sick mofo


----------



## sid_the_kid87 (May 6, 2006)

no......you guys are all sick....seriously...lets put this to rest....


----------



## Pitbullmike (Feb 14, 2006)

No we are decent people who don't strangle are kids like a douche bag


----------



## KINGofKINGS (Jul 24, 2006)

sid_the_kid87 said:


> no......you guys are all sick....seriously...lets put this to rest....


your paying tribute to benoit...... and we're the sick ones? um....


----------



## sid_the_kid87 (May 6, 2006)

yeah you are.....saying that kind of stuff..its sickning......im always gunna back him up!!!


----------



## Devon Amazon (Apr 3, 2005)

sid_the_kid87 said:


> yeah you are.....saying that kind of stuff..its sickning......im always gunna back him up!!!


I dont think you would have been such a fan if you happened to be standing next to him when he went on his spazzy killing spree.

I was a fan of his too, he was the best pro wrestler of his generation...but the fact it turns out he was a drugged up suicidal child killing wife murderer means ay respect i had for him goes out the window faster than his sons favourite teddybear!


----------



## ChilDawg (Apr 30, 2006)

http://news.aol.com/dailypulse/_a/report-s...S00010000000001



> Report Shows Steroids in Benoit's System
> AP Sports
> Posted: 2007-07-17 16:32:40
> Filed Under: Sports News
> ...


----------



## Liquid (Aug 24, 2004)

everybody likes to generalize everything, how bout he was just a nut, end of story..


----------



## hitler (Jun 4, 2006)

im interested in seeing how much this sad event will change wrestling. IT has thrusted the wrestling habits into the spotlight and I wonder if they will target wrestling like they are with real sports..


----------



## JAC (Jan 19, 2004)

Liquid said:


> everybody likes to generalize everything, how bout he was just a nut, end of story..


 I agree, if this was just a case of roid-rage then don't you think we would constantly hear news about famous wrestlers and/or bodybuilers, football players, etc. going berserk and going on killing sprees??

Quoting Chirs Rock: "What ever happened to crazy?...what, you can't be crazy no more?"


----------

